# SOL List 2018-19



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey guys,

Will there be an update to the current SOL LIST? Does anybody have any information?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nomaduser said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Will there be an update to the current SOL LIST? Does anybody have any information?
> 
> Thanks!


The list will be published between Last week of June to early July 
It’s an annual affair

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The list will be published between Last week of June to early July
> It’s an annual affair
> 
> Cheers


Has it been a case where a occupation was removed in the new financial year and people had already applied for skills assessment since it was present in the current financial year?

Can the applicants continue applying for the occupation in the new financial year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Has it been a case where a occupation was removed in the new financial year and people had already applied for skills assessment since it was present in the current financial year?
> 
> Can the applicants continue applying for the occupation in the new financial year?


Only those applicants who have been invited and paid the fees will be considered for grant

All other EOIs in the system will be cancelled, irrespective of when they were lodged
Accepting new EOIs does not arise 

This has been the practice for several years and I see no reason for it to change this year

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nomaduser said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Will there be an update to the current SOL LIST? Does anybody have any information?
> 
> Thanks!


https://docs.jobs.gov.au/documents/traffic-light-bulletin-may-2018

The above link has info regarding occupations flagged for any changes on the various lists and outlines the consultative process leading up to the expected changes in the new financial year. 

Worth a look if you haven't chucked in a skills assessment just yet.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for the inputs provided, the process they follow does make sense.

Honestly there isn't a reason they should change it.


newbienz said:


> Only those applicants who have been invited and paid the fees will be considered for grant
> 
> All other EOIs in the system will be cancelled, irrespective of when they were lodged
> Accepting new EOIs does not arise
> ...


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

lets hope we get some news this week.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Has the new SOL or MLTSSL 2018 - 2019 list been published? Doesn't it get published on June 1


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shailz said:


> Has the new SOL or MLTSSL 2018 - 2019 list been published? Doesn't it get published on June 1


Not yet

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

intruder_ said:


> Has it been a case where a occupation was removed in the new financial year and people had already applied for skills assessment since it was present in the current financial year?
> 
> Can the applicants continue applying for the occupation in the new financial year?


it does not matter, if it is removed, it is removed.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Shailz said:


> Has the new SOL or MLTSSL 2018 - 2019 list been published? Doesn't it get published on June 1


"mid-2018" according to the Department of Jobs and Training. It has been at Stage 5 for a few weeks now. 

https://www.jobs.gov.au/SkilledMigrationList


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Ok.


andreyx108b said:


> it does not matter, if it is removed, it is removed.


----------

